# Call it what you will...



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

...but I call it a correct decision. Everything this year. Everything. Bar none.
Next post from me will include a photo my bride.

Like it or not, believe me or not, I could care less. But there are a few folks here that do, and this is for them. 

This was posted yesterday from Jane Heller, my kidney recipient. Tell me this isn't how God intended things to work? For my friends, for my family, for my future. There are some people in this world who will try to darken the brightest skies, simply because it's all they know how to do. 

Please, do your best to darken this:

A Miracle
Discharged from Hospital last night (Saturday).

I cannot remember when was the last time I felt such Hope !! Must be years ago. Been Sick for too long â¦ everyday was suffering.

Now every morning I . . .
Wake up with a sweet dream, instead of years of nightmares,
Wake up with new hope and smile â¦ instead of hopelessness and fear of death,
Wake up with normal creatinine level [blood toxin levels] and valuable urine, instead of toxic blood,
Wake up with love from my new Blood Brother!

My life has been totally changed by the man, the New Hero, JAMES MILLER! 

From our first posting seeking a donor to save my life in March till today, everything sounds like a dream, a unbelievable dream. James descried it as: it is like a book somebody has written for us. We just follow it. 

Cross-matching is the key and most difficult factor in kidney transplants. INOVA Hospital has 14 pairs exchange transplant surgery just because cross matching did not work between the donors and recipients. We are matching! It was a miracle!

Donation is not a simple thing. A Donor has to go through tons of tests, some are very painful. Any surgery has risk and the Recovery procedure is very uncomfortable. You feel pain, very sore & tender, gas bloating constipation, and many other uncomfortable events. James had thought about that when he made his decision.

On May 29th, before we came into the hospital for the final lab cross-matching test, I told him that he can back up at any time before surgery, and I would totally understand. He said: âNo, There is no reason for me to back out.â His humorous character shows up again: âIf you back out I want my gas reimbursement.â Later, He was joking and laughing with the nurses in the lab. 

Tuesday, June 5th, 2012 a most remarkable, unforgettable, and life changing day. I received a kidney from James Miller! My new brother!

James and his Mom Janice, a sweetheart of a person and a great lady, arrived at the Hospital early, at 5:30 a.m. I walked in at 6:05. When I hugged Janice, I cried again.

James was calm, smiling, even joking before been called into the surgery prep room around 7:00 a.m. and scheduled for surgery at 9:00. (Is it the right time? I was so overwhelmed â at one moment, all my body was shaking). When I watching James and Janice walking into the surgery gate, I started to pray for him.

Rich was so emotional. While I was in the long interview & prep room he was doing great. We were we had extended wait so he went out to the big waiting room to see how Janice was doing. He told me while he was walking down the long hallway he was having a âZippee Do Dah, Zippee yah, My oh my, what a Wonderful day,â kind of day for me and then for no particular reason he just fell apart. When he saw Janice I was told he cried like a baby and she comforted him. Another person in the room commented to her later that, âYou handled that very well!â

James & my recovery rooms were on the same floor about 20 yards apart. The next day, Wednesday, James, my blood brother, and Janice came to see me. I can tell he was in pain & walked slowly but still wearing a gown, stood straight . . . and still smiled. 

On Thursday morning, they came over to say goodbye to Rich and me. He had me both crying and laughing at the same time - - such a great MAN!

On Friday morning, sitting in front of my bed, Rich turned on his cell phone, and mumbled to himself, âWe gotta call Jimmy.â The exchange went exactly like this:

âHi, I bet you either under the truck, under the hood, or working in your back yard. I know you are not in bed. How you dooinâ?â
âActually, I have been up for a while. I will go out today. I feel great. By the way, may I ask who this is?â
âThis is Heller. This must not be Jimmy?â
âNo, I am not.â
âSorry to disturb you.â
âNot at allâ¦you did not disturb me.â

Then Rich correctly dialed another number to reach the real Jimmy and he was up & around as we expected.

Rich says he had a surreal Magic Momentâ¦ 
We had been told pre-surgery that in a normal transplant it might take 3 or four hours for the new kidney to wake up or even 3 or 4 days for a cadaver kidney to wake up and begin functioning. Rich tells me in his conversation with Dr. Piper immediately after surgery, he was told that, âHer operation went very well and she was peeing âa tonâ while still in the O.R.â!!

Thursday, two days after the surgery, the same Jimmy went home, in Dr. Piperâs daily visit he merely said, âYour kidney is working very well. Usually two kidney can make creatinine under1.5, your one kidney makes it 1.25.â 

Saturday morning, he came over and said, âYou have the best kidney in the room. Usually two kidneys can hardly make creatinine under 1.00, now your creatinine level is 0.65.â 

Woo! I was reborn. I was so, so thankful.​


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

And your point is?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Have ya got pic's?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

~sipping on tea~ 

good morning shy...it's a pleasure to see you post.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

You could impress me by donating your other Kidney though.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Be sure and keep us up to date.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Let the guy be. If you don't like the thread, then don't post on it. There are plenty of similar threads from others in this forum. It really isn't fair that you bash the guy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

If your happen, than thats enough. I didntunderstand most of it, but I assume you got some guys good kidney and now your doing fine. If thats the gist of your post. Im sure happy for ya.

BUT, GUYS, IFFN hes got married. That makes us one up on the gals in here. The way we like it LOL lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Why thank you. Flattery will get you everywhere. This doesn't mean you are allowed to kiss me though.


The romantic declaration contract fine print says I can.

I just declared my romantic feelings for you by placing you on a pedestal.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> The romantic declaration contract fine print says I can.
> 
> I just declared my romantic feelings for you by placing you on a pedestal.



Ok, but no tongue.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

FarmBoyBill said:


> If your happen, than thats enough. I didntunderstand most of it, but I assume you got some guys good kidney and now your doing fine. If thats the gist of your post. Im sure happy for ya.
> 
> BUT, GUYS, IFFN hes got married. That makes us one up on the gals in here. The way we like it LOL lol


Nah, Bill, he gave his own kidney to a woman who's health was failing fast. He(Millerized) is active on several gun forums, and Dick Heller is a big name in gun forums, as a result of a court case. Anyway, Heller made it known that his wife was about to die and needed a kidney real bad, and Millerized offered his and passed all the tests, and donated his kidney to Heller's wife. I agree with him about the psychological tests though. 

All this is pretty well documented on a few gun forums. Of course it would be possible to fake all that, including the members, the timeline, etc. It just seems logistically (near)impossible. So, yeah, the guy gave up a kidney, voluntarily. And, yea, it's not so bad to crow when you do something good. My roosters crow all the time, and all they ever do is, you know, what roosters do. 
None of this affects my opinion that the whole February sequence of events was probably A: made up, or, B: a recipe for disaster. At any rate, Miller, it was a fine thing you did, with the kidney. I still think you may be unhinged though. As is my right to think.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Than he only married her by virtue of kidney.?? Would \that be consumation as a part of him is now in her and secreting whatever? lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill....how can you read what Zong wrote, and still not get the story?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Bill....how can you read what Zong wrote, and still not get the story?


How can you read what Bill writes and think he would get the story..lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

> Nah, Bill, he gave his own kidney to a woman who's health was failing fast. He(Millerized) is active on several gun forums, and Dick Heller is a big name in gun forums, as a result of a court case. Anyway, Heller made it known that *his wife *was about to die and needed a kidney real bad, and Millerized offered his and passed all the tests, and *donated his kidney to Heller's wife*. I agree with him about the psychological tests though.


Heller is not Miller.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> How can you read what Bill writes and think he would get the story..lol


True, you got me there :bow:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Jim, all the bs aside, how are you doing after the surgery? After all, it's only been a week. It sounds as if your recipient has done extremely well and you've done what many couldn't do. Kudos to you, for the exceptional giving to another.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

zong said:


> Nah, Bill, he gave his own kidney to a woman who's health was failing fast. He(Millerized) is active on several gun forums, and Dick Heller is a big name in gun forums, as a result of a court case. Anyway, Heller made it known that his wife was about to die and needed a kidney real bad, and Millerized offered his and passed all the tests, and donated his kidney to Heller's wife. I agree with him about the psychological tests though.
> 
> All this is pretty well documented on a few gun forums. Of course it would be possible to fake all that, including the members, the timeline, etc. It just seems logistically (near)impossible. So, yeah, the guy gave up a kidney, voluntarily. And, yea, it's not so bad to crow when you do something good. My roosters crow all the time, and all they ever do is, you know, what roosters do.
> None of this affects my opinion that the whole February sequence of events was probably A: made up, or, B: a recipe for disaster. At any rate, Miller, it was a fine thing you did, with the kidney. I still think you may be unhinged though. As is my right to think.


I have to go out of my way to say that I agree with Zong on this and stand up for what is right. Yeah, I know, you can all hang me later. I DID NOT LIKE the February post either but I will say that this is legit and he did give a kidney. It is documented and the posts and pictures of him are real. I cannot speak for him but I think this is in his own way his way of saying he is sorry for posting the trash in the past. But that is just my opinion. For HIS own reasons he chose to give part of himself, and that is not something I am willing to trash a person on or about.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Yeah!! Drama!! Johnny break out the popcorn eating deer, TI get the jello shots ready, Doodle, go get my cooler from CB.....it's a party!!


Uh Oh...CB poked holes in the bottom of it to use as a marionberry planter. I'll go yank a switch off the tree for you.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

doodlemom said:


> I'll go yank a switch off the tree for you.


Just be ready CB may really enjoy this part.:icecream: Just kidding CB.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So I'm confused? I've been walking around woods all day an heard tree fall went to tell someone an they don't believe cause they didn't hear it. So I'm off to chicken coop to solve another great mystery.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Isn't this supposed to be in gardening forum?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

what happened in february

...


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Not sure what to think about this one...

Donating a kidney is a fine thing and something I might do myself under the right conditions... Was prepared to offer a piece of my liver for my sister but it was too late for her...

I just hope if they ever break up she gets to keep the kidney...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

WHAT airport story?

:donut:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> WHAT airport story?
> 
> Girl you have to quit living under that rainbow and keep up with the drama


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

... :awh: ... :awh: ... :awh: ... :awh: ... :awh: ...

oh but i LOVE rainbows, star ... i dont even watch tv

... :awh: ... :awh: ... :awh: ... :awh: ... :awh: ...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Glazed go back and dig up the airplane story in the........opps, I think it was deleted.

[YOUTUBE]HMnVs287AJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

NewGround said:


> Not sure what to think about this one...
> 
> Donating a kidney is a fine thing and something I might do myself under the right conditions... Was prepared to offer a piece of my liver for my sister but it was too late for her...
> 
> I just hope if they ever break up she gets to keep the kidney...


Newground, he didn't donate the kidney to his girlfriend, it was given to someone else.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

CB you owe me a new keyboard and yes that about sums it up


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Glazed go back and dig up the airplane story in the........opps, I think it was deleted.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HMnVs287AJ4[/YOUTUBE]


Good movie, so many good lines in that one.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Good movie, so many good lines in that one.


nevermind.....the white square loaded lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

doodlemom said:


> I started crying when the polar bear got lost in the snowstorm.


rofl. I think my fav's were the "Looks like I picked the wrong time to quit" fill in the blank..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Ok, but no tongue.


Well that made it boring!!! :kiss:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Why thank you. Flattery will get you everywhere. This doesn't mean you are allowed to kiss me though.


You ladies are killing me!!!:banana: I feel the love coming through my computer!


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

Yup, all [bs] on my part.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wait...is that your Amish fiance???? I am so confused!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's the recipient


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I think it is the kidney receiver or whatever they are called. I don't think anyone doubted that part of the story just the whole Amish fiance airport story BS left a lot of people believing in ANYTHING. A whole lot of people were dupped into believing it and anytime people feel like they were made a fools of they are not going to be too welcoming especially when you come back with what a great person I am I donated a kidney look at me. Not saying donating isn't a good thing but no need to use it to excuse other behavior. JMO


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> That's the recipient


Oh, Ok....good for him for doing that. I think it was wonderful...especially if his motives were truly selfless.


----------



## JaneDear (Jan 21, 2012)

shanzone2001 said:


> Oh, Ok....good for him for doing that. I think it was wonderful...especially if his motives were truly selfless.


His motives were selfless and pure. He had met Dick Heller a few times and when Jimmy heard Dick's wife needed a kidney he saw no reason not to be tested to see if he was a match.



WolfWalksSoftly said:


> All he got was a Certificate ? No T-Shirt ? Good for you !
> Why didn't you post the Pic's to begin with?


These pictures were from today at his 2 week check up (one day shy of two weeks). Today is when he got the certificate and pins. Jane Heller already looks so much better. 

A few days after the surgery Jimmy was in the ER after having complications. Even with the set back with his health he has never doubted that he did the right thing by stepping up and being a living donor.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not drunk enough to follow this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Repeating patterns.......


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

zong said:


> Repeating patterns.......


[YOUTUBE]SLk4Ia0otko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Choose your battles carefully.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Choose your battles carefully.


Zong, pass me the bottle. Ohhhhh, battles...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

janedear and miller are the same person?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Any small victory is always better than any huge loss. I'd call it a day.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> I'm not drunk enough to follow this.


Heck I am not SOBER enough to want to follow this drama


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

so what is going on, jane and miller are a couple now? I can not follow this, it makes me feel like I am in a room with an open can of oil paint and no ventilation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Here, CB, listen to this. Ain't this nice?? Lets let this go away.

[YOUTUBE]ehu3wy4WkHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JaneDear (Jan 21, 2012)

starjj said:


> So now the wondrous hero has pulled you out of his to fight his battles. WHAT A MAN!!!! Back in Feb I was glad to see him fad and you with him. I use to like him a bit as a good man before he meant his AMISH JaneDear. Some people move UP in and the world and then there are those that are on a slippery slope. Are you at the airport as we type??
> 
> BTW my ability or non ability or motives for choosing to donate or not donate are not for your judging as a poorer judge I have yet to see.



I came to post to shy and saw these others. No he did not ask me to nor does he know at this point. As I do not know he posts until after the fact. 

And yes he is a man unlike any I have 'met' or known before. Not just a good man in my book but a great one! 
I care not what you think of me nor what anyone else does. And as your feelings towards me I shall quote you ... a poorer judge I have yet to see!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

LOL I really didn't know the Amish had computers. Keep spinning the drama JaneDear or whatever you are called. If you didn't care dear you wouldn't be soooooo busy defending yourself OR your so called man.


----------



## JaneDear (Jan 21, 2012)

City Bound said:


> so what is going on,jane and miller are a couple now? I can not follow this, it makes me feel like I am in a room with an open can of oil paint and no ventilation.


Yes, CB, we are now a couple with a tentative wedding in late August.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

JaneDear said:


> Yes, CB, we are now a couple with a tentative wedding in late August.


So is he going to become Amish or are you going to become Non-Amish i.e, go with the English? I guess since you already use a computer you aren't like most of the Amish I know.

Annie


----------



## JaneDear (Jan 21, 2012)

starjj said:


> LOL I really didn't know the Amish had computers. Keep spinning the drama JaneDear or whatever you are called. If you didn't care dear you wouldn't be soooooo busy defending yourself OR your so called man.


Obviously you are quite delusional.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Call it what you will, but I love donut balls.

:donut:


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Well just my two cents worth here....If Miller did donate a kidney to someone who needed it to save their life, that is a very wonderful thing to do...hope it saves her life and all goes well. About the amish and royal blood...I don't think that an amish buggy and a horse qualifies as a horse and carriage...definitely two different things.:hysterical:


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Well this would seem to be a thread that will eventually peter out... I mean this is a Singles Forum and well it sounds as if these two (giving the benefit of the doubt) are soon to be moving to the Married Forum... 

May you both be happy and receive all the blessings you deserve...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

~~going to open the fridge~~

~~tossing a bag in the microwave~~


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> ~~going to open the fridge~~
> 
> ~~tossing a bag in the microwave~~


Morning Leslie Have you seen the new episode "Miller's adventures" 

So far The new season isnt as good as the last one, the royal amish girl kind of made it unbelievable, but he did donate a kidney to his mail order bride, or was that the royal amish gurl?...I'm so confussed. So many twist and turns...I think colonel Mustard did it in the conservatory with a wrench.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> I never knew one could be Amish and also of Royal Blood.
> 
> I think I want to be of Royal Blood, too. If I say that I am can I be, too???....pretty please?


My Golden Retriever is of Royal Blood :nana: 
I have Royal Blood too, my great great grandmother was a Lady in Vienna, who ran off with the stable boy to America, does that mean I can be Amish too? And say I have royal blood? Can I, Can I??? If you get to, I want to be too *whine*


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Call it what you will, but I love donut balls.
> 
> :donut:


I bet the clerk at the donut shop also loves that you love to purchase his balls...........I mean, because of the slow economy and all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

If I keep changing my password every few minutes, I won't be able to post as me and myself both at the same time. I gotta stop that right now, I hear?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not the only one doing it, I don't know what I'm so cranky about. What happened, did somebody crap in my cornflakes. Heck, half the people on this forum are the other half the people on this forum.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

If you marry yourself and you get divorced, are you left with only one arm and one leg after the settlement?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

This is all about me, isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

There are a whole lot of clever people inside my head.


----------

